
Ask HN: How do you network with other professionals? - snow_mac
Looking to network with other people in the industry, beyond meetups how do you network with people in the profession?
======
hkmurakami
My perspective is to stop "networking" (unless you are in sales/bd) and
develop friendships instead.

Meet friends of friends at dinner parties, house parties, birthdays, baby
showers, game nights, etc. I used to host poker nights, board game nights and
chess nights where I'd invite people from different friend circles so they
could get to know each other, and they could in turn bring their own friends.

For people more senior than you, seek to be in their company when their guard
is down (i.e. they are not in "work mode"). Activity groups tend to facilitate
this.

From time to time you can just start talking to someone cold (I guess it's
kind of like making a move on a member of the opposite gender at a bar/cafe).
I met one of my good friends and a great programmer because we were sitting
next to each other at the bar seats at a brunch joint, and I struck up a
conversation with him about the book he was reading (Wealth of Nations). That
was 3 years ago and we still meet up on a monthly basis to talk about anything
from our careers to philosophy.

Say "yes" to all invitations (but don't go to "networking events"!). Make
yourself available. Just generally be around people.

But know yourself -- don't go to places that you don't like (for me, that's
bars!), or force yourself to interact people who you just don't get along
with. Being more effective and energized and excited to talk to 10% of the
population beats being blase about trying to interact with 100% of the
population, any day.

~~~
afarrell
This advice does seem to depend on OP having a pre-existing social network
which has people in the industry. Depending on OP's background, that might not
be the case.

------
gvajravelu
For years I've networked with people without meetups or industry conferences.

Some of these people are alumni from my university. Others are colleagues of
my acquaintances. And more are just people from companies I want to learn more
about who I have no connection to.

My process is basically to find people who work at companies I'm interested
in, find their email, and then reach out to them. The more in common you have
with the person, the better it will work.

Below is an example email I send to setup a coffee meeting with someone. Feel
free to use it as a template, just remove the text in brackets or you're going
to send an awkward email :)

Hi [name],

My name is [full name], an Associate at XYZ Corporation. I came across your
name from the State University’s alumni website. [Say who you are and how you
found out who she is.]

I’d love to get your career advice for 15 minutes. I am considering switching
companies, but before making the jump I’d like to talk to someone who has
worked at many of the best firms in the industry. Your LinkedIn profile says
that you have a lot of experience at these leading firms. [Let her know early
on what you’d like, in this case a quick talk for advice. Then let her know
why you specifically want her advice instead of someone else’s advice.]

Would it be possible for us to meet? You could provide a lot of insight about
the firms in the industry and what to watch out for while switching companies.
It would also be great to hear about your career path after State University.
[Make a direct ask for a meeting. Then say something complimentary and remind
her about your shared connection.]

I can meet you for coffee, call you on the phone, or come by your office. I
can work around your schedule. Would it be possible for us to meet? [Work
around her schedule and location. You are asking for her help so make it
convenient for her. End with a yes or no question so it’s easy for her to
reply with a yes response.]

Thanks,

[Your name]

I wrote about the full process on my website which can give you more specifics
if you want them: [https://www.climbuptheladder.com/networking-more-than-
linked...](https://www.climbuptheladder.com/networking-more-than-linkedin/).

~~~
navyad
Good. very genuine way of approaching.

------
vfulco
In Shanghai, China, there's been an emerging trend towards industry focused
Toastmasters Clubs. Well worth looking into in your area. This is a great way
to leverage your time since you can derive so much professional/personal
development besides making more like-minded friends. You can expect better
leadership, public speaking, and evaluation skills to name a few. I served as
an officer of a community club (mixed membership), am currently an active
participant, and act as a city-wide club coach supporting clubs which need
stronger growth. Great community to be a part of.

Vince Fulco, CFA, CAIA vfulco[@]weisisheng.cn

------
syed123
Teaching people what you are good with is one of the best way to connect with
others. You get the respect and also help others. Make a list of 10 things you
are good at and teach the top 3. Also Try
[http://LetsLunch.com](http://LetsLunch.com) to setup lunches with
entrepreneurs. Disclaimer : i'm the founder.

------
squid_around
There are some professional associations out there for those in tech. Some
have local chapters with networking and decent speakers, but it depends on
where you live.

------
probinso
Keep track of your mentors and peers. Use linkedin as a Rolodex. Help people
find jobs whenever you can.

------
arisAlexis
Meetup.com is good for this

